# What's the Smallest Silver Dollar Species?



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like to add 3 to my Oscar's tank. I know red hook are the biggest. What are the smallest (that an Oscar can't eat)?

Am I naive in thinking the LFS will know these distinctions?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How large is your tank? Silver dollars like to be kept in groups and need a lot of open swimming space. I think Metynnis argenteus is the smallest silver dollar, but they may get eating by a full grown oscar. Most Metynnis species get about 8-9" total length.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a 100 gallon bowfront: 42 x 21, slightly more square footage than a 75. I have an Oscar and a reclusive Firemouth. We had a school of Tiger Barbs.  My wife misses them. I've explained there aren't too many fish we can add (if any -- given territorial & space issues).


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Tiktaalik Owner said:


> It's a 100 gallon bowfront: 42 x 21, slightly more square footage than a 75. I have an Oscar and a reclusive Firemouth. We had a school of Tiger Barbs.  My wife misses them. I've explained there aren't too many fish we can add (if any -- given territorial & space issues).


Unfortunately I think that aquarium is too small for anything but the Oscar. The silver dollars would make good tankmates, but I feel they need about 5' minimum to be housed with an Oscar.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I kinda figured. I wish they made this tank in a 6' version. After one more post I can show a picture of it.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for your input, Darkside. My next post is The Psychedelic Oscar Tank.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't want it to get crowded in here. He's getting big:


----------

